# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Pictures of some of my rats

## tomfromtheshade

This is a 1.5 group with a black self dumbo male and five black self het dumbo females. Original black stock courtesy of Suzuki. Bsash, one of these black females is yours. Sorry I haven't gotten back to you, things have been a little crazy.




This is a 1.4 group with a cream capped dumbo male and two cream hooded and two cream variegated females (all females het dumbo).



Here is a Russian blue group. Russian blue self male and four russian blue females, one self and three berkshire...all animals het for dumbo and another group of four blue het dumbo females ready to go as soon as the male is done with the first four.




Here is a group of Russian blue variegated females with a rex Russian blue variegated male. All animals het dumbo.



Here is my lone manx male trying to do his best at making manx babies, but I don't have an exact handle on this one yet.


And here is the hairless dumbo male that I said that I would post pictures of in that other thread.



Hopefully all of these pictures work first time around LOL.

----------


## AkHerps

Very nice!

My first pet rat was a Russian blue dumbo that I had to put to sleep when she was over 5 years old, I love me some ratties  :Smile:

----------


## mpkeelee

they are cool. we got three pet rats now, nothing special just left over feeders. is it possible to ship rats like snakes???

----------


## bsash

Ha ha, I just came to look at your pictures, that made me laugh. It's alright that you haven't gotten back to me, I'm in no rush.

P.S. Your rats are too cute, I love them.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I will have plenty of Russian blue dumbos soon. I also have two Russian blue dumbo females that need about another four weeks before breeding time.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> Ha ha, I just came to look at your pictures, that made me laugh. It's alright that you haven't gotten back to me, I'm in no rush.


That female should be bred now, so when the babies come you should have black self babies, half dumbo, half het dumbo...if you want to hold any back. I know how you like the black ones LOL.

I will PM you my phone number again. I'm busy in the day tomorrow, but maybe tomorrow night you could call me and we could figure out when we can get together.

----------


## bsash

> That female should be bred now, so when the babies come you should have black self babies, half dumbo, half het dumbo...if you want to hold any back. I know how you like the black ones LOL.
> 
> I will PM you my phone number again. I'm busy in the day tomorrow, but maybe tomorrow night you could call me and we could figure out when we can get together.


Thanks, Tom. I'll give you a call tomorrow night, I probably will hold back some of her babies too, I do love the black ones. That little black rat male with white feet that you gave me never ended up as food, he's one of my new favorites, ha ha.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> they are cool. we got three pet rats now, nothing special just left over feeders. is it possible to ship rats like snakes???


You would have to ship them like a live dog. It would be hugely expensive.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (09-17-2010)

----------


## suzuki4life

wow you made my rat a fat turd...stop that immediately!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


I wasn't expecting him to look like a pear Tom :ROFL:

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> wow you made my rat a fat turd...stop that immediately!!!!
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting him to look like a pear Tom


He's really not fat. Their bone structure is a little different and it gives them that type of shape. Ironically, he's actually smaller than all of my other male rats and the het manx females are all smaller than my regular female AND they eat and drink less. Just an FYI for anyone who cared LOL.

----------


## jben

Very nice collection Tom.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Here is a Russian blue group. Russian blue self male and four russian blue females, one self and three berkshire...all animals het for dumbo and another group of four blue het dumbo females ready to go as soon as the male is done with the first four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a group of Russian blue variegated females with a rex Russian blue variegated male. All animals het dumbo.


Tom, these look like agouti colored rats to me?
do you have pics in better light?

Really good looking critters by the way  :Wink:

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> Tom, these look like agouti colored rats to me?
> do you have pics in better light?
> 
> Really good looking critters by the way


Jerry,

The lighting in my rat room is not the best LOL. I just have a couple of those tall floor lamps and that's it.

I assure you that they are Russian blues.

I don't have time to post any pictures right now, but I'm sure that I have some more that will show it better.

----------


## snakesRkewl

All good, the lighting makes them look agouti is all  :Razz: 

Thanks Tom

----------


## suzuki4life

that really looks like crappy bedding. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MissDixie

Nice colonies ya got there!  I'm curious to see how your tail-less adventure pans out....I have a curly tail girl that i'm growing up not to prove out.....Love my ratties just as much as my snakies  :Very Happy:  LOL

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> that really looks like crappy bedding.


Yeah, the pine kills all my rats LOL. I should really change it.

----------


## MissDixie

> Yeah, the pine kills all my rats LOL. I should really change it.


I use shredded aspen in my colonies.....if I have it on hand, I'll use Tek-Fresh in the grow up bins....last longer & cuts down on the odor.....I have a shed dubbed the rodent house so I can get away with changing bins only once a week (even running a 1.5 ratio)

----------


## suzuki4life

I have a shed I call the shed. I run mine 1.8 and change them once every 10-14 days.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> I have a shed I call the shed. I run mine 1.8 and change them once every 10-14 days.


Yeah, well I'm gonna have a warehouse soon that is gonna be called, "this better friggin' work out" LOL.

----------


## bsash

> Yeah, well I'm gonna have a warehouse soon that is gonna be called, "this better friggin' work out" LOL.


Good luck with that, Tom.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

> Good luck with that, Tom.


Thanks.

I wonder how many rats I can put into a 50' x 50' room? LOL.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder how many rats I can put into a 50' x 50' room? LOL.


LOL, I'm going to guess 20 to 30 thousand  :ROFL:

----------


## bad-one

> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder how many rats I can put into a 50' x 50' room? LOL.


That's gonna be one stinky room  :Razz: 

Cool rats!

----------

